# My friend got maltese from a backyard breeder



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

My friend got a 6 WEEK old3/4 maltese,1/4 chuwawa( man i cant spell that!) She was all excited and telling me it was a designer breed! Oh my god,i got so mad! I did go crazy onher like i usually do with other people because shes my best friend. I asked her if she visited the breeder and she said they kept a bunch of dogs of different breeds in the shed! Oh my god! I almost freaked! I told her and all my friends to tell me when they want a dog so i can help them find the right rescue/breeder. So far 2 of my friends didnt listen. One went with a BYB and another went with a petshop. She told me the puppy was peeing everywhere. I was like, duh! You cant start training such a young dog until its older! I convinced her to use pee pads for now. She hasnt gotten the dog's shots yet and it worried me to have them take the puppy outside. How can I help her out! I got Lucy at 5 months so im not used to such young pups. Lucy's breeder breeds tinys and keeps them until 5-6 months so she can keep the training going.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay,

1) That little pup needs to get to the vet I would hope today. If not, at least have her call the vet and let the vet know the situation. 

2) No, the puppy should not be outside at all

3) And that person, breeding pups, and keeping them in a shed...needs to be reported!

4) hugs to you for trying, and the best approach..is the educational one, just like you are doing. Go to the vet with her, and ask the vet to tell her why all of this is so wrong. Sometimes, it's so hard for me to spit the words out...the vet will know the exact words...and I bet your friend listens then.

Let us know, how this poor sweet baby does.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how frustrating for you!!

Who did you get your cute Lucy from? Maybe you should have sent your friend there!

What state are you in? In many states, it's illegal to sell a puppy under 8 weeks old. Imagine how upset your friend will be when this puppy grows bigger than it's supposed to. I have six week old puppies right now and the thought of them going to a new home right now is mind boggling. They are still with their mom most of the time.

And potty training at 6 weeks is pretty much impossible. The only thing she can do is keep putting the pup on the pads and hope they go, but more than likely, they won't. The best you can do is educate her and tell her to watch for warnings signs of hypoglycemia and other ailments.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Listen all you can do is try your best to inform people, the rest is up to them.
I told my neighbor and she cut me off or really didn't give a flying fruit so she went out and got a pup from a pet-store  
Was I happy? NO, but what can I do, except try my best to warn others.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think you've already gotten some great advice from others, but I wanted to add that I completely understand your frustration! My mom's toy poodle is having some health problems and my mom is already talking about getting a Maltese when she dies. I told her what to look for in a breeder and she started doing research and then came back with, "but I can get one so much cheaper in the news paper!" The whole back yard breeder thing is lost on her. She also keep telling me I should breed my two. I told her Jazz goes in for his neuter next week and Pixie for her spay next month. I explained to her why I would not breed them. She asked me why I don't start showing Maltese and breeding them. She seems to think that it's some kind of thing someone can do for extra income. I just threw my hands in the air at that point. Maybe someday (think 10 years from now) I will consider starting real research to see if breeding is something I want to do. I imagine the research period alone would last a couple of years of attending shows, talking with other breeders, learning more about the breed, etc. I also know that real breeders don't make money from their breeding. 

Ok I'll stop ranting now. At any rate, I understand how frustrating it is when someone won't listen to something that should be common sense.


----------

